# who will win Bears or snow on sunday?????



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

what do you think about the forcast for both ?


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

1olddog2;350444 said:


> what do you think about the forcast for both ?


Both  It wouldn't be Bears football without the cold and snow.

Go Bears!


----------



## TritonSnownIce (Oct 18, 2006)

Seahawks 21 Bears 17

As for the snow, 3-6 in Chicago area


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I am with Triton on this one.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

One of the Bears bright spots for the storm during the game is that Grossman wont be able to throw at all. OH, I forgot he cant anyway!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Go BEARS!

Go SNOW!

:bluebounc


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

"DA BEARSS
Da Snow
"I'ma rootin fer Dem dar Bares!"<----- Said Like Chris Farley
sounding like Ditka


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

iakentdoz;350454 said:


> Both  It wouldn't be Bears football without the cold and snow.
> 
> Go Bears!


It has been all season, for damn close to all of our favorite teams. :realmad:


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Anthony Orlando;350666 said:


> One of the Bears bright spots for the storm during the game is that Grossman wont be able to throw at all. OH, I forgot he cant anyway!


Can't throw but, his running game isn't that 

Heard SeaHawks QB has some issues too. Bears by a field goal, ice storm or 8".


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Haven't seen the forecast and I don't have to because if Grossman is at Quater back I'm going with the snow. Love the Bears but Grossman sucks!


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Bears by 15 and 15 inches of snow!!!.


----------



## matts lawncare (Dec 24, 2005)

grossman returns to early season form like when they rolled over the packers that will be at home watching us play bears win big and hopefully by the time i get outta soldier field there will be enough snow on the ground to start plowin


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Bears of course...

28-10


----------



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

Sunday 1st quarter--trace 2nd quarter--1in. half time heavy lake snow 3rd quarter 2--4 in. 4th quarter white out 6--10in. BEARS WIN 42 --3


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

1olddog2;351220 said:


> Sunday 1st quarter--trace 2nd quarter--1in. half time heavy lake snow 3rd quarter 2--4 in. 4th quarter white out 6--10in. BEARS WIN 42 --3


I really hope that you are right. Id be happy with thatpayup


----------

